# Gush aquatic products?



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Does gush have a Canadian distributer? Or a supplier in the us if there aren't any here? I'm interested in the gush nano belle c02 diffuser as the stock Tropica one is to large (I may just cut it in half). Or does anyone know where I could buy a very small nano bell type inverted diffuser for use with c02 via a compressed can.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure about gush, but have you thought about making a reactor such as a Rex Grigg reactor? I've heard they're cheap, easy to make and dissolve 100% of the CO2, but they require a canister filter to work or a pump.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Interesting, I have a hob and because the fluval edge is so small I was hoping for something really small


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmm, maybe not then. Canisters would be too large for a small tank. Ceramic diffusers aren't really efficient, but have you looked at J&L or Canadian Aquatics?
Waterplant 3 in 1 CO2 Diffuser (Small) - CO2 Equipment - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods
CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Vitreous CO2 Diffuser Check Valve U Shape Glass Tube Suction Cup Aquarium 3C | eBayWould this work?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

In looking for the low tech (inefficient per Internet) bell diffuser, basically an upside down glass container where co2 passively diffuses, similiar to what the Tropica 60 system provides but it's just way to big. It's designed to hold 80mg of co2, but my tank size only is supposed to be filled to 20 ml so it's a huge container with a tiny amount of co2 being used.


----------

